# Installing a portable generator



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

Has anyone used the InterLockKit? Generlink? There are many possiblities and I'm trying to determine which is better overall. Manual/Automatic transfer switches, Generlink, etc. I have several customers wanting the option to hook up a generator (We've had a lot of power outages this year).


----------



## trademan (Mar 29, 2009)

I have used the interlock kits several times.I was pleased with how they worked and the price was not to bad about $ 150.00 each.


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

trademan said:


> I have used the interlock kits several times.I was pleased with how they worked and the price was not to bad about $ 150.00 each.


Thanks trademan. Most of the transfer switches only allow a certain amount of circuits and most of my clients want access to all of theirs. That's one reason I was looking at Interlockkit and the price.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

Before I went with the interlock kit, I would check with the individual panel manufacturer to see if they have one available. 

For example, Square D has one for their panels at $50 and with Cutler-Hammer, you can get a cover with the "kit" already installed for $140.00 for a 200 amp "BR" panel.


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

wirenut1110 said:


> Before I went with the interlock kit, I would check with the individual panel manufacturer to see if they have one available.
> 
> For example, Square D has one for their panels at $50 and with Cutler-Hammer, you can get a cover with the "kit" already installed for $140.00 for a 200 amp "BR" panel.


Thanks Jim. I'll make sure I try that first. That would save a pretty good chunk of change.


----------



## hiloelectric (Jun 11, 2009)

You need to inform your customers that they still won't have access to all their circuits. The Circuits that can be on with the Generator still has to be balanced to the size of the Generator.

This is a Liability that can come back on you. That is why we don't install the interlocks at all. We will only install separate generator panels or those little gentran panels.


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

hiloelectric said:


> You need to inform your customers that they still won't have access to all their circuits. The Circuits that can be on with the Generator still has to be balanced to the size of the Generator.
> 
> This is a Liability that can come back on you. That is why we don't install the interlocks at all. We will only install separate generator panels or those little gentran panels.


Thanks Thomas. I will make sure that is in the paperwork. It's a shame that everything has become so litigation influenced.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Have installed both the SQD and Interlockkit brands, the Interlockkits seem to be more rugged than SQD :001_huh:. I just can't weight the costs and limitations with the transfer panels to customers, and explain to them that they will have all their circuits, although they can't use all of them. 

Installing one this Friday and billing an extra hour or two to label the panel, hook up the generator and color code the panel on what all can be on with their generator. Of course, it is explained that even with the circuits color coded they may not work 100%.


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

Luckily, the project I'm getting ready to start is a service upgrade and the gentleman says he's going to buy a generator big enough to run the whole house at the same time.

The other's I'm not so lucky with.


----------



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

Cutler hammer has some new residential auto switches out now with breaker spaces in them. Looks just like a residential panel. 

These can be used for a permanently installed Nat gas/prpoane generator, or used for a portable gen setup. It takes a lot less wall space than a Tansfer switch and EM panel and costs a little less.:thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Nosparxsse said:


> Cutler hammer has some new residential auto switches out now with breaker spaces in them. Looks just like a residential panel.
> 
> These can be used for a permanently installed Nat gas/prpoane generator, or used for a portable gen setup. It takes a lot less wall space than a Tansfer switch and EM panel and costs a little less.:thumbup:


I saw a trifold for those about a year ago, but totally forgot about them. I wasn't even sure they made it to market. Do you know what the price point is like?


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

Marc, I know your not fond of Generac stuff but, they have a Gen Ready load center that's a 200 amp main breaker panel, with an auto transfer mechanism in it. It's a Seimens panel.
Gen Ready Load Center


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

wirenut1110 said:


> Marc, I know your not fond of Generac stuff but, they have a Gen Ready load center that's a 200 amp main breaker panel, with an auto transfer mechanism in it. It's a Seimens panel.
> Gen Ready Load Center


Makes sense that it would be a Siemens panel, since Siemens packaged generators are Generac's with a different label.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Generac is junk


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mikeg_05 said:


> Generac is junk


It's certainly not my favorite, but there's really no better option in that price range. There's a few that look like they are competitors, but they're just rebranded Generacs.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> It's certainly not my favorite, but there's really no better option in that price range. There's a few that look like they are competitors, but they're just rebranded Generacs.


thats true, we usually install the cutler hammer ones with the service rated transfer switch, they work great. Then we recently installed two generac 20kw generators with a SRTS, both times the transfer switch was wired wrong from the factory and would not properly transfer back to utility power, I am sure it will be a once in a life time event. About the price, your absolutly right. We got the Generac 20 kw and SRTS for the same price as the cutler hammer generator by itself.


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

I didn't realize that there were that many options to hook up generators.
Thanks guys. Cheaper is not always better.


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

mikeg_05 said:


> thats true, we usually install the cutler hammer ones with the service rated transfer switch, they work great.


Do you know what the product number is that you use? I want to look it up, it sounds perfect.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

wvwirenut said:


> Do you know what the product number is that you use? I want to look it up, it sounds perfect.


I dont, but you can goto cutler hammer's website, they'd probably have it.
www.eaton.com

hopefully that helps.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

wvwirenut said:


> Has anyone used the InterLockKit? Generlink? There are many possiblities and I'm trying to determine which is better overall. Manual/Automatic transfer switches, Generlink, etc. I have several customers wanting the option to hook up a generator (We've had a lot of power outages this year).


Yes, I know this is an old thread, but I now have the same question. I know about the Interlok version, but I have never heard of Generlink before. 

Specifically, I was wondering if the Generlink transfer switches work with bypass meter cans? All the pics on the site show ringless without the bypass.
http://www.generlink.com/downloads.cfm They have a price point in there that is comparable to a manual transfer switch in my area.


----------

